# Bach aufstauen



## ChristianEifel (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

kurz zum Problem: 
Der Teich, eigentlich ein altes Schwimmbecken 10mx50m aus Naturbruchstein erbaut zur Zeit WK2 (nicht das ich das besonders toll fände nur interessante Geschichte), wird von einem kleinen Bach mit nahezu Trinkwasserqualität gespeist.

Das Becken liegt über dem Wasserspiegel des Baches sodass eine lange Rohrleitung Bachaufwärts verlegt wurden ist im einen stetigen zufluss zu Gewährleisten.  Durch die Beschaffenheit des Baches müssen die letzten 20m dieser Leitung auf  Stützen über dem  Bach laufen.  Das ist bei Hochwasser sehr problematischtisch sprich die Rohre werden weggespült.

Die Frage ist ob man nun den Bach aufstauen kann (minimal ca auf 90cm) ohne eine größere Menge Wasser als vorher zu entnehmen.

Prinzipiell bin ich dagegen in den Bachlauf einzugreifen aber 25m 150er KG die fast jedes Jahr verloren gehen oder unter hohem aufwand neu montiert werden müssen schlagen schon ein Loch in die Kasse.

Warum halte ich dennoch an diesem Becken fest:
In keinem anderen Teich wachsen Salmonieden so schnell ab wie hier was unter anderem auf die super Wasserqualität zurückzuführen ist die man hier suchen geht. Des weiteren ist der Teich gut zu Netzen sodassman ihn nicht komplett leerlaufen lassen muss wenn die Fische zum Abstreifen entnommen werden > geringerer Stress als mit Abfischkasten sowohl für mich als auch die Fische.

MfG
Chris


----------



## FoolishFarmer (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bach aufstauen*

Normalerweise darfst Du gar nicht so einfach einen Bach aufstauen. Da Bedarf es der Genehmigung von Wasserbau- und Naturschutz- bzw. Landschaftsbehörde (alle Kreisverwaltung).


----------



## bmt_hethske (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bach aufstauen*

Bedenke auch dass du die Durchgängigkeit eines Gewässers damit unterbindest und evtl. eine Fischtreppe nötig werden würde. Sohlabstürze und ähnliche Bauten stellen einen erheblichen Eingriff in den Lebensraum Bach dar. Zumal die Chance sowas heutzutage genehmigt zu bekommen, gar nicht mehr so gut sind, wie noch vor 20 Jahren.


----------



## Fischpaule (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bach aufstauen*

Moin Christian 
erstmal ein herzliches |welcome:im AB
Wie der FoolishFarmer schon geschrieben hat, ist eine Bebauung jeglicher Art an, im und auch über den Gewässern genehmigungspflichtig.
Um eine Staustufe errichten zu dürfen, muss es wirklich schon wichtige Gründe geben, da diese Einfluss auf das gesamte Wasserregime haben kann.
Überlege dir vorher genau wie du das gestalten willst und überdenke alle Individualitäten (z.B. die von "bmt_hethske"aufgeführten), erst dann und am besten mit einer technischen Zeichnung zur Behörde gehen und einen Antrag stellen....

#h


----------



## Crotalus (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bach aufstauen*

Das kann er sich gleich sparen,das bekommt er niemals genehmigt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bach aufstauen*

Erstmal Willkommen an Bo(a)rd!




ChristianEifel schrieb:


> Hallo,





ChristianEifel schrieb:


> Durch die Beschaffenheit des Baches müssen die letzten 20m dieser Leitung auf Stützen über dem Bach laufen. Das ist bei Hochwasser sehr problematischtisch sprich die Rohre werden weggespült.
> 
> Was spricht dagegen, in den Hochwasser- bzw.Strömungsgefährdeten Bereichen Stahlrohre zu verwenden, die in Punktfundamenten aus Beton fixiert werden.
> Die restlichen xx Meter bis zu Deinem Teich kannste ja weiterhin mit KG- Rohren bestücken.
> ...


----------



## Master Hecht (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bach aufstauen*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Das kann er sich gleich sparen,das bekommt er niemals genehmigt.




Stimmt, deswegen würde ich das einfach mal machen soweit da nichts schlimmes passiert haben wir früher an unserem kleinen bach gemacht hat auch keinen gejuckt...


----------

